# AMT 1955 Thunderbird 1/16 scale



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Folks
I recently scored one of the above kits at a yard sale for $5.


I can't seem to find anything on eBay! about this kit, so I'm wondering how available these kits are.eBay! about this kit, so I'm wondering how available these kits are.



It looks like an original issue. I recognize the old AMT logo and packaging (I don't know if it's ever been reissued). All of the white plastic parts are in their original bags with the only damage being the windshield frame having snapped off because someone probably put something on top of the box



The clear parts were not bagged, and are damaged. The front windshield could be vacuuformed, and the rear would be easily replicated from clear plastic stock. It even has the rubber tubing to represent radiator hoses and spark plug wires.


----------

